# Help. movies for a bus ride



## Hikarushi (Apr 26, 2010)

Simple. I'm going on a bus ride to PA with a new friend. She also like anime, and I'm not sure of which or what I should get/bring.
For starters, I've thought of Cowboy beebop.
Please tell me of any anime movies, you highly suggest.
Also, We agreed, no 'chick flicks' or girly anime.


----------



## Hachibei (Apr 26, 2010)

Akira's a pretty good way to spend 2 hours.


----------



## Hikarushi (Apr 26, 2010)

I've heard a good deal about Akira.
Any more for the ride back?
Thank you as well.


----------



## Prime_Zero (Apr 26, 2010)

Laputa castle in the sky, princess mononoke, Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind, Final Fantasy: Spirits within, Inuyasha sword of an honorable ruler, Karas, if you can get them all, and sword of the stranger.

Those are the only ones I can think up right off the bat, there arn't really that many anime movies I like as for akira I don't know about any one else but ive seen that movie to death lol.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Not sure were your gonna get all this though, I always get mine from DvD's I own and rip my self, none of the sites I watch movies or anime on have down load options


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 26, 2010)

Anything by Studio Ghibli


----------



## Beats (Apr 26, 2010)

B Gata H Kei.


----------



## pitman (Apr 26, 2010)

Summer Wars - great "Hollywood" style computer hacking with amazing visuals but the story story is about the togetherness of family.


----------



## Hikarushi (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your support.
& so I begin my hunt.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 26, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Anything by Studio GhibliYeah, they're the ones that made Spirited Away, Totoro, Ponyo, and more.
> 
> They also did Pom Poko, but you might not like it.
> Let me take a quote from a review of it.
> ...


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 26, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> They also did Pom Poko, but you might not like it.
> Let me take a quote from a review of it.
> 
> 
> ...









  STILL...I second this one, it's still a sweet movie! 
And whoever suggested Summer Wars...that was a beautiful movie, too.

Have you ever seen Paranoia Agent? If you like Satoshi Kon's style and whatnot, you realllly oughta check out *Paprika*...good good stuff. (His stuff IS pretty mature though, just a warning if you aren't already familiar with his work...and if you REALLY get into him, look into Perfect Blue. This is an OLDIE, but it's like his debut film I think? That and Millennium Actress.)

+Paprika





Additionally: 

+Girl Who Leapt Through Time






+Tekkon Kinkreet





+Tokyo Godfather





+Cencoroll





Haha...well I could go on, but...
(Edit: Added a screenshot for each, and I changed my suggestion of the Gurren Lagann Movie to The Girl Who Leapt Through Time, just to get rid of a movie where you might have to have seen the series first to actually watch)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 26, 2010)

Ponyo on the Cliff by the Sea is the best I've seen. Along with everything else by Studio Ghibli.

Also, the first Bleach film is good too, I forgot what it was called though.


----------

